# Hướng dẫn cách bảo quản thức ăn trong tủ lạnh



## tibodinh (14/3/22)

Hướng dẫn cách bảo quản thức ăn trong tủ lạnh


Tủ lạnh không phải là chiếc tủ thần kỳ để bạn cứ bỏ thức ăn vào là có thể yên tâm. Hãy tham khảo   giá máy hút bụi công suất lớn những quy tắc dưới đây để bảo quản thức ăn an toàn nhé





Hãy tham khảo những quy tắc dưới đây để bảo quản thực phẩm an toàn và  máy chà sàn nhà xưởng đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cho cả gia đình nhé vì tủ lạnh không phải là chiếc tủ thần kỳ để bạn cứ bỏ thức ăn vào là có thể yên tâm đâu.


1 Sữa và các sản phẩm từ sữa
Nhiều người thường thích đặt sữa ở cánh cửa tủ phía trên. Thế nhưng, sữa lại phải được lưu trữ ở nơi lạnh nhất bên trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh để có thể giữ được lâu và bảo đảm chất lượng.


Bạn có thể cất sữa ở cánh tủ, nhưng nên đặt chúng ở phía dưới, vì đây thường là nơi có nhiệt độ thấp hơn do không khí lạnh thường bị chìm xuống. Tuy nhiên với các loại pho mát mềm hoặc bơ thì bạn có thể đặt chúng ở bên trên. Vì những thực phẩm này không cần phải bảo quản quá lạnh.


2 Các loại nước ép trái cây
Trừ khi nước ép trái cây của bạn là nước ép trái cây tươi, tự làm. Thì bạn nên bảo quản chúng tương tự bảo quản sữa do chúng rất dễ lên men, hư hỏng. Còn nếu là nước ép trái cây mua dạng đóng gói công nghiệp sẵn. Thì bạn có thể để ở đâu trong tủ lạnh cũng được.


Nhiều người nghĩ trứng thì không nên đặt trong tủ lạnh. Tuy nhiên, trứng nên được bảo quản ở nhiệt độ từ 0.6 đến 2.2 độ C. Khoảng ngăn giữa tủ lạnh để các vi khuẩn trên vỏ trứng không có cơ hội xâm nhập gây ung và hỏng trứng.


4 Rau và trái cây
Đây là 2 loại thực phẩm cần ít độ ẩm và không cần quá lạnh. Vì vậy, bạn có thể đặt chúng ở ngăn dưới cùng. Cách tốt nhất để bảo quản là giữ chúng trong bao bì hoặc túi nhựa rồi mới cho vào trong tủ lạnh. Bạn cũng nên lưu ý không để rau và trái cây còn ướt vào tủ lạnh. Để giữ chúng được tươi lâu hơn nhé.


5 Gia vị
Hầu hết các loại gia vị đều có sẵn chất bảo quản do chứa nhiều muối, dấm và đường. Việc đặt chúng trong tủ lạnh chủ yếu là   bán phụ tùng máy chà sàn để chúng không bị thay đổi về vị giác hay nấm mốc. Do vậy, các loại gia vị này không đòi hỏi phải để ở nơi có nhiệt độ lạnh.


Bạn có thể đặt chúng ở bất cứ đâu tiện và gọn gàng là được.


----------

